# Karrimor Pannier Clips



## robgul (29 Apr 2018)

I'm trying to find a pair of the clips that clamp to the leg of the pannier rack and engage with the bags (the clip is a disc that slides into a slotted fan-shaped panel on the back of the pannier bag)

Thanks

Rob


----------



## djellworth (21 Jul 2018)

robgul said:


> I'm trying to find a pair of the clips that clamp to the leg of the pannier rack and engage with the bags (the clip is a disc that slides into a slotted fan-shaped panel on the back of the pannier bag)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rob


Got some from here a few years ago:
http://lancashiresportsrepairs.co.uk/mail-order-repair-service/
Expensive - £15 I think....
Just had bike stolen and now need to buy some more - hence googling and finding your question
Good luck


----------

